# Conroe Cats



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Adapt & Overcome is sponsoring a catfish tournament on May 1st and 2nd out of April Plaza Marina, Lake Conroe. Our organization focuses on Special Needs Children and Neighbors in Need. The tournament has grown every year and this year should be huge. We have raffle tickets 1 for $5 or 5 for $20:
1) Guided Airboat Trip out of Rockport donated by Gone Coastal Guide Service
2) Whitetail or Duck mount donated by Texas Taxidermy
3) Brute Box 75 qt cooler
4) Custom Fishing Rod donated by BP Custom Rods
We will also have a bucket raffle at the weigh-in, May 2nd at 10 a.m. Items will include fish fryer, Yeti Tumblers, Crawfish party table, Bison bag cooler, Foodsaver, Catfishing rod-n-reel and other good prizes. We will be serving food at the weigh-in and once the fisherman are fed, we would be glad to feed you for free. Hope to see you there. 
Please contact me @ 8325308437 if interested in tickets or fishing please


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is a good thing. I'm hoping to be able to fish this.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Payout is 500 + 10 per entry in each category for 1st in each division. 2nd is a 75 qt Brute Box and 3rd is a custom made fishing rod


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

This weekend


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Team "Can't Get Right" will be there.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a blast fishing, now let's see some big fish.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Our team got first place in the jugline division with a 5 fish stringer totaling 150.7 pounds. Our 5 fish weighed 39.7, 32.9, 28.8, 26.6, and 22.7. The 39.7 was 2nd place big fish and the 32.9 was 3rd. Here is a picture of the 2nd place fish and 3rd place fish.


----------



## Buster Brown (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats. Those are some nice fish there.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Really enjoyed having yall fish with us again this year


----------

